# Gardasil 9 procedure code?



## acarter1219@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2015)

Our office is looking into the new gardasil 9 vaccine.  Does anyone know of a procedure code? 90649 only covers 4 types of hpv where this one covers 9.  Would like to know what our reimbursement is before purchasing.  Thank you


----------



## broadhim (Feb 2, 2015)

Merckvaccines.com has the information you're looking for.  the cpt code is 90651


----------



## istanstu (Feb 2, 2015)

Check payer age gender restrictions. I think this one has age limit for males and just because its been approved doesn't mean payer has started accepting it


----------

